
Memory Deduplication: The Curse That Keeps on Giving - iliasku
https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8022.html
======
iliasku
i will add the video link as soon as it appears here :
[http://download.mette.org/videos/33c3/](http://download.mette.org/videos/33c3/)

~~~
Phithagoras
When that happens you should consider submitting that link as its own story.

~~~
iliasku
done:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13283545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13283545)

